# Next year's trip



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2019)

Wondering where to go next summer.  Considerations are another Gulf Coast trip (and hopefully, finishing the trip in 2018, cut short by wrecking my bike), a Great Lakes trip (ride through Canada and around the Lakes), or something else.  Another run to the Blue Ridge and The Dragon is also a consideration.

Ideas?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wondering where to go next summer.  Considerations are another Gulf Coast trip (and hopefully, finishing the trip in 2018, cut short by wrecking my bike), a Great Lakes trip (ride through Canada and around the Lakes), or something else.  Another run to the Blue Ridge and The Dragon is also a consideration.
> 
> Ideas?



Ah, the Dragon.  I did the MSSD run last month.

If I were going to Canada it would likely be Cape Breton.  Even though I've been there four times.


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2019)

Lol ....next years trip....

with respect

Do not go to demonrats places.....full of fecal ....full of homeless...full of immigrants  scum...

Spare yourself and your family

that's all I'm saying


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2019)

skye said:


> Lol ....next years trip....
> 
> with respect
> 
> ...



You need to go somewhere you can jettison your obsession Skye.

This is the *Travel *Forum.

Sheeeeeeeesh.


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2019)

do not go to DemonRats states   OP


that's my advise to you and your family


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 25, 2019)

Syria.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 25, 2019)

If you are looking for work, Ukraine possibly...


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 25, 2019)

Once you get north of Boston, New England is cool.  There are a lot of places to visit and things to do between Portland, Maine and the Canadian border.  Side trip to Quebec, depending on available time.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 25, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wondering where to go next summer.  Considerations are another Gulf Coast trip (and hopefully, finishing the trip in 2018, cut short by wrecking my bike), a Great Lakes trip (ride through Canada and around the Lakes), or something else.  Another run to the Blue Ridge and The Dragon is also a consideration.
> 
> Ideas?


We loved it....

Great Alaska Adventures-World Class Alaska Fishing and wildlife viewing adventures


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


>



What a beautiful place!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm definitely not riding to Alaska.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 25, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> Once you get north of Boston, New England is cool.  There are a lot of places to visit and things to do between Portland, Maine and the Canadian border.  Side trip to Quebec, depending on available time.



I LIVE in New England. I'm ~2 hours from Portland.  That's not a vacation...that's a day trip.


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2019)

Would you and your family consider a trip to Egypt for example? to see the Pyramids? do you like archaeology?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 25, 2019)

skye said:


> Would you and your family consider a trip to Egypt for example? to see the Pyramids? do you like archaeology?



Road trip, on a motorcycle.


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Would you and your family consider a trip to Egypt for example? to see the Pyramids? do you like archaeology?
> ...



ohh ok


----------



## Pogo (Nov 25, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Once you get north of Boston, New England is cool.  There are a lot of places to visit and things to do between Portland, Maine and the Canadian border.  Side trip to Quebec, depending on available time.
> ...



Well see, then Nova Scotia is in easy reach.  Way closer than it is for me.  I used to drive there from New Orleans.

Unique place.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 25, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> Once you get north of Boston, New England is cool.  There are a lot of places to visit and things to do between Portland, Maine and the Canadian border.  Side trip to Quebec, depending on available time.



Québec from there requires you either plunge through the Maine woods where there's nothing but bugs and loggers, or take a wide angle around New Brunswick, and then you're only in eastern (rural) Québec.

I'd just continue northeast -- if not Nova Scotia then on to Gaspé and Newfoundland.  I like Québec but more the developed parts to the west -- Montréal, Drummondville, Sherbrooke, Québec City.

I can also tell you PEI is a lovely charming bucolic drive.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 25, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> I'm definitely not riding to Alaska.



Virginia Creeper Trail runs through our property. It's a nice place to ride. Used to be we only got occasional hikers coming through there but over the years it's turned into a biking trail. 

You can rent a bike on just about every corner there in Damascus. The town hasn't changed a bit over the years. It really is one of the truly sweet spots in America. 

Home


----------

